# Kuboda B1750 Hydraulics Problem



## Old Hickory (Dec 22, 2020)

My Kuboda B1750 has started to develop a hydraulics issue with both the FE and the 3 PT hitch. The FE is increasingly unable to lift heavy loads. When attempting to lift, I can hear the noise from the hydraulic system as it strains. If it does lift some and I try to raise it higher, the bucket will tilt downward as though there is not enough pressure to both hold the FE up and keep the bucket in place. Also, the 3 PT hitch with a scraper attached, repeatedly keeps dropping slightly and then quickly lifting back to the position that it is set to maintain. About 850 hours on system! Any ideas as on where to start? Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good Morning Old Hickory, welcome to the tractor forum. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Let's start with the basics. See attached parts diagram. Have you ever changed the hydraulic filter item 030, or cleaned the suction screen item 070??

https://www.messicks.com/ku/84431?sectionId=214413&diagramId=320998

When you first start the tractor, do the hydraulics perform ok for a short while and then fade away?


----------



## Old Hickory (Dec 22, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Good Morning Old Hickory, welcome to the tractor forum. Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> 
> Let's start with the basics. See attached parts diagram. Have you ever changed the hydraulic filter item 030, or cleaned the suction screen item 070??
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Hickory (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. Merry Christmas to you and yours! My Kuboda does not have the hydro-static drive! Does that make any difference in your analysis of my problem? I have changed the hydraulic fluid about 100 hours ago. I cleaned the screen filter but was not aware of any type of filter that needed to be changed. The hydraulics malfunction immediately upon startup


----------

